# Cross-breed of bobcat, lynx found



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This discovery may confuse the management plans for the state and federal agencies. 

Cross-breed of bobcat, lynx found

WILDLIFE: Three animals discovered in Minnesota are believed to be the first confirmed offspring of mating between the two cats.

In an unusual case of forest breeding, Minnesota scientists have found -- for the first time -- wild cats that are the offspring of mating between lynx and bobcat.	

http://www.duluthsuperior.com/mld/duluthsuperior/news/6001756.htm


----------

